# Video Gamers



## FrEaKfUlL=GiFt (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay I posted this because video games is a hobbey and this is Electronics haha I play Video games none stop :freak: does any one play video games?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I do! I started a thread in Odds and Ends for Classic Games. Check it out, it has be dead for a while though. Dragon Quest 8....Hands down one of the best I have EVER played.

Jerry


----------



## krimp (Feb 10, 2006)

*Sega games 4 sale*

several cd and cartridges 2 many titles to list unless i get a reply. :wave:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

What do you have for Sega CD? I am very interested.

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, I have the first Phantasy Star. Funny that you said something, I am playing though part 2 now. Classic series.

Dragon Quest took me around 80 some hours. I know that I did not find everything.

Jerry


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Boy, that is a tough one,

1. Kingdom Hearts
2. Super Mario Bros 3
3. Phantasy Star
4. Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater
5. Virtual Pro Wrestling 2 -Japan Import for N64. 

Jerry


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Counter Strike 4 Life!


----------



## CHARCHICKENZOID (Mar 26, 2006)

I like the games you like.You have a good taste for good games.


----------



## CHARCHICKENZOID (Mar 26, 2006)

My top 3 video games are:

1)Resident Evil 4

2)Resident Evil 2

3)Resident Evil 3


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

depends on which system? i have all of the sega systems except for the nomad. i am looking for games for all of the systems and the nomad handheld system. i am also considering getting rid of a dramcast with like 5 or 6 games and a few misc. disks containing emulated games. i also have a yobo system that plays original nes w/ 3 games which i am also looking to get rid of (it is new in box).


----------



## lolman9741433 (Apr 20, 2006)

1)jak3
2)jakX
3)jak2
4)jak and daxter
5)legend of zelda
6)spongebobsquarepants battle for bikinibottom
7)rachet and clank going comando


----------



## lolman9741433 (Apr 20, 2006)

:dude:


----------



## Fortran (Mar 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Corey Norton (May 18, 2006)

on the computer counter strike is a really good game,i use to play it for about 2 years,then my graphics card went bad and i cant play it anymore,but i agree..counter strike is an awesome game,on the computer


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I wish I could buy the old Nintendo. I have a PS2, but sometimes I wish I could play the original Mario Brothers.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You will be able to purchase retro games with the new Wii.


----------



## DaCustomizer (May 9, 2006)

half of my day is playing games!!!!!!!!!

here are my top five for xbox 360:

1.import tuner challenge
2. full auto
3. test drive unlimited
4. ridge racer
5.project gotham racing 3

top five for ps2:

1.fast and the furious tokyo drift
2.grand turismo 3
3. midnight club 3 remix
4. dragon ball Z budokai 3, 2, and 1.
5. tekken 5!!!


can wait for ps3!!!!!!! the 17th of this month!!!

(sorry if im being annoying...) :wave:


----------



## DarkestLove (Oct 9, 2005)

DaCustomizer said:


> top five for ps2:
> 
> 1.fast and the furious tokyo drift
> 2.grand turismo 3
> ...


Wow. Now I'm really curious as to what Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift has that beats GT3. 

I love videogames, and I play at least two each day. Right now it's mainly NASCAR 2005: Chase for the Cup. I also play Guild Wars just about every day.

My top five of all time:

1- Half Life (the first one)
2- Gran Turismo 3 (though #2 would probably beat it if it had better graphics)
3- Elder Scrolls- Morrowind
4- Project Gotham Racing 2 (don't have the 360 yet  )
5- Deus Ex

-DL


----------



## DaCustomizer (May 9, 2006)

FNTFTD isnt as good in graphics but its a very easy game and very fun..... :wave:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I enjoy playing all the newer system's PS3, XBOX 360 etc. 

but I myself like to collect old games systems, like Atari, NES, Super NES, and I play alot of Mario games, super mario, 1, 2 and 3,

Anybody elese collect old game systems and enjoy playing all the older games?
CDW


----------



## Atencio (Mar 15, 2005)

I played some of the real old games from when I was a bit younger like Defender, Astroids, etc on my computer via MAME. My feeling is you really can't go home again. The games are just too simple and very dated looking.


----------



## nice68ss (Dec 4, 2006)

i own a game store and love all games


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

it must be nice to own a video game store lol


----------



## Elementskater (Mar 5, 2007)

FrEaKfUlL=GiFt said:


> Okay I posted this because video games is a hobbey and this is Electronics haha I play Video games none stop :freak: does any one play video games?


Hey don't i know you oh yeah i am you O_O lol thats my other name


----------

